

GMail's Report Spam Button is Worthless  - JackWhite22
http://forfraksake.com/post/61873623/gmail-report-spam

======
moxy
What's the deal with For Frak's Sake's “GMail's Report Spam Button is
Worthless” article? Is it just me or does that article do absolutely nothing
to articulate any of the problems with GMail's service, only calling it
"worthless" because in his/her own experience it doesn't appear to be doing
anything, even though it's one of the most effective spam blockers on a free
email service to date?

